# Hoyt Gamemaster II



## Guest

I have been bowfishing for a couple of years now and last summer my bow had a rough go of it so I had to put it to sleep. Well, Im getting ready to get back at em and I need a new bow. Does anybody know where I can find a good used or new Hoyt Gamemaster II recurve?


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

Ebay? Craigslist?  Pawn shop?


----------



## Lil Bit

Check out the website for a dealer near you: http://www.hoyt.com/dealer_locator/

As for other places, I usually see a bow for sale on the CC Craigslist about once every month or so, sometimes sooner, but I haven't seen a Hoyt. Check the other towns. Try the other bowfishing websites and check for the classifieds. And I check pawn shops on occaision, looking for the stuff that walked away from our place. I usually see at least one bow in there every time.


----------



## texas two guns

Why so picky? Just curious cause I believer there a lot of good recurves out that
will do very well for bowfishing. Don't forget to look at the Barracuda, it shoots like a recurve but with much more power and it is small and very easy to wield in a boat or in the bushes along the bank.


----------



## Guest

Im not knocking them but for bowfishing I dont like compound bows. Just personal preference I guess. I like the way the hoyt looks and I have heard some good things also, if I ever decide to bowhunt one day I want to do it with a recurve and with the hoyt I would have a multi purpose bow.


----------



## texas two guns

I used to bowfish with my PSE Impala, till I bought my Baracuda.
I would still bowfish with a recurve if it wasn't for my light rails and if
the CUDA wasn't so awesome and powerful. 
Good luck and good fishing.


----------

